# Summer Update: Wave 1 Is Out! Post Your Findings Here! ~



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

Title! Post your findings here.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Would love if people reported out their diving gear colors in both NMT machine and Nooks Cranny


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Would love if people reported out their diving gear colors in both NMT machine and Nooks Cranny



When I loaded up the game, Nook's Cranny was selling a yellow "horizontal-striped wetsuit" and I have a green and black wetsuit from Nook Miles.


----------



## nonobadkitty (Jul 2, 2020)

Nook's: Blue and White striped, like the surfboard
Nook Miles: Black with turquoise accents


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

New Critterpedia page for sea creatures. 40 slots!


----------



## Meira (Jul 2, 2020)

In my Nook's I got the blue striped wetsuit and pink snorkel in the mail.

For NMT ATM, I have both the green wetsuit and snorkel.

There's a new sea creature entry in your Critterpedia app and the icon has changed to include a cute little octopus. 

2 New Nook Mile Achievement for diving 
- Deep dive: how many creatures you can catch in total 
- Underwater Understudy: How many different creature you can catch for the Critterpedia

I caught my first creature, moon jellyfish!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jul 2, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> New Critterpedia page for sea creatures. 40 slots!



How many compared to NL?


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Nooks Cranny: blue and white horizontal wetsuit
Nook Shopping App: hideous blue leaf design wetsuit
NMT machine: Green snorkel and Nook wetsuit
Nintendo mail: Pink snorkel

Oh, and I have a green airport with native oranges, in case that’s tied to anything


----------



## Rosch (Jul 2, 2020)

There are 40 sea creatures compared to New Leaf's 30.

The Tanabata Bamboo Grass is available for the whole month of July on the Nookshop Seasonal section.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> How many compared to NL?


I believe 33 in NL?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2020)

I got the black colored snorkel in the mail. NM snorkel is teal and so is my diving suit.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

Pearls for the mermaid set are found while diving!

also I believe you can only trade with Pascal once a day and there’s a mile achievement for trading with him (1>10>20)

also also the Manila clam is not part of the new encyclopedia


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Wetsuit goes over your clothes, so you don’t have the outfit getting kicked back to individual parts in your pocket inventory


----------



## samticore (Jul 2, 2020)

I got a scallop but I'm unsure where/how exactly Pascal comes?


----------



## mirukushake (Jul 2, 2020)

Nook's Cranny: black & white horizontal striped wetsuit
Nook Miles (blue airport): black & turquoise snorkel and wetsuit


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> My Nook’s Cranny isn’t selling one yet. I got the black colored snorkel in the mail. NM snorkel is teal and so is my diving suit. Will have to wait until tomorrow to get them or TT. :/


Make sure look in the cabinet with all the tool, that where I found mine

You can swim all around your island


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

It's still July 2nd (9:32pm) here so idk if the game has updated for us yet. I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Milady (Jul 2, 2020)

Nintendo sends snorkel masks!
Mine is pink, very adorable


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

Meira said:


> In my Nook's I got the blue striped wetsuit and pink snorkel in the mail.
> 
> For NMT ATM, I have both the green wetsuit and snorkel.
> 
> ...



To add to this, there is also a Nook Mile Achievement related to giving Pascal scallops.

I just gave him one and he gave me a _*mermaid closet DIY.

EDIT: 

It appears you can only give Pascal a Scallop once per day, so getting the full mermaid DIY set in a day isn't possible.*_


----------



## samticore (Jul 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> To add to this, there is also a Nook Mile Achievement related to giving Pascal scallops.
> 
> I just gave him one and he gave me a _*mermaid closet DIY.*_


Where did you find Pascal?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> I got a scallop but I'm unsure where/how exactly Pascal comes?


Was it raining?


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> Where did you find Pascal?


When you a find scallop, he appears and ask you for it.
So cute he stick around afterwards xD


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> Where did you find Pascal?



He pops up when you find a scallop while diving. Give him it and he'll exchange it for a DIY.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Make sure look in the cabinet with all the tool, that where I found mine
> 
> You can swim all around your island



Oh! /doh. I feel kinda silly. Thank you so much! For some reason I expected to find it on display lol. 

My suit today is blue and white horizontal striped suit. Still will probably use the NM one but for now, this will do!


----------



## Eureka (Jul 2, 2020)

Cliff diving confirmed! You can also dive off your pier and the airport pier!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's still July 2nd (9:32pm) here so idk if the game has updated for us yet. I'll check it out when I get home.


It is, just downloaded. 22:38pm here 
But my nooks cranny is closed :/
Got a pink snorkel mask in the mail!
Black and turquoise wetsuit available for nook miles


----------



## samticore (Jul 2, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Was it raining?


Nope! Not a drop all day


Morningowl said:


> When you a find scallop, he appears and ask you for it.
> So cute he stick around afterwards xD





Khaelis said:


> He pops up when you find a scallop while diving. Give him it and he'll exchange it for a DIY.



Thanks! He didn't pop up at all for me? I wonder if I missed him..

Also, my Nook Miles swimsuit is Turquoise and black, and the snorkel is turquoise.

My wetsuit in the store was B&W but i assume that will change everyday!

BTW~ Check the seasonal tab in Nook Stop for Bamboo Grass. It's beautiful!


----------



## Meira (Jul 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's still July 2nd (9:32pm) here so idk if the game has updated for us yet. I'll check it out when I get home.


It should be already available. Update the game by hitting the + button


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Possible quality of life increase: buying from Saharah now simpler for multiple items. Before Saharah would close out convo after using her tix to buy wallpaper and start walking away, now she asks if my wallet is ready for more so I can buy the flooring without having to flag her down again. I could be wrong, but I think this is new?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

If you hold A while swimming you do a little paddle thing with your feet and it's cute and convenient

Also it seems our NookPhone cases are waterproof LOL


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 2, 2020)

Saharah now asks if you would like to make additional purchases!!! No more going through the dialog so many times


----------



## Eureka (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> Thanks! He didn't pop up at all for me? I wonder if I missed him..



Same for me! I've found a Scallop (it's in my Sea Creatures Critterpedia) but Pascal never appeared?  Makes me wonder if he isn't guaranteed.


----------



## sunchild (Jul 2, 2020)

caught and donated the moon jellies and they go in that bottom exhibit next to the sea butterflies! always wondered what was supposed to be there since they made it glass-like, but mystery solved!


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh man, I really hope Nook's shop's stock of wesuits changes day-to-day. I got the black and white striped one (and a black snorkel), and it's cute, but I really wanted something colorful!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

Yellow striped suit, blue mask, and got the mermaid clock diy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

Meira said:


> It should be already available. Update the game by hitting the + button


Too bad I don't have my switch w me :,,,,(


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 2, 2020)

There invisible wall when trying to swim into the mouth of the river xD


----------



## Madrox6 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nook's Cranny: Horizontal-striped wet suit (red)
Nook Shopping: Leaf-print wet suit
Nintendo gift: Snorkel mask (pink)

And I've caught 12 sea creatures so far! ^^


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2020)

Red stripe suit and pink snorkel. 

For Nook miles I have green wetsuit and green snorkel.

Desperately wanted pink. I’m rly sad


----------



## courtky (Jul 2, 2020)

Do I have to time travel to July 3rd to dive?


----------



## samticore (Jul 2, 2020)

@people who had pascal: did you already donate a scallop to the museum?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

Found a whole bunch of creatures and got the mermaid chair DIY.


----------



## petrichr (Jul 2, 2020)

It's 11.50am 3 July here and I didn't get a prompt for the update. Had to save and exit then do it manually from the home screen. Hover over AC, press +, toggle to Software Update, click Via Internet. Then it magically found it >_>

EDIT: I got the pink snorkel mask in the mail. Nooks: black (?could be navy) and white horizontal stripe. ATM: teal snorkel, teal and black wetsuit.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 2, 2020)

Everyone should collect seaweed because


Spoiler


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Possible quality of life increase: buying from Saharah now simpler for multiple items. Before Saharah would close out convo after using her tix to buy wallpaper and start walking away, now she asks if my wallet is ready for more so I can buy the flooring without having to flag her down again. I could be wrong, but I think this is new?


In reading this, I was hopeful the dressing room would allow for multiple purchases of the same item without leaving...it doesn't.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

I got the sea pineapple... and I really appreciate the tagline they chose for it


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

This is really fun, and swimming is much easier than in NL. So far I've gotten a garden eel, sea star, mussel, sea urchin, acorn barnacle, seaweed, moon jellyfish, and sea anemone.

It seems like the creatures are really easy to catch so far, though maybe I just haven't found any fast-moving ones yet.

EDIT: I just got a scallop, and Pascal showed up! He's just as funny and amazing as ever. "Why has no one come up witha a rhyme for "orange" yet, maaan?" I got a recipe for a mermaid table - awesome!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> @people who had pascal: did you already donate a scallop to the museum?


He popped up after I found my first scallop. I gave it to him in exchange for the mermaid clock. My second one got donated, third was sold.


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 2, 2020)

courtky said:


> Do I have to time travel to July 3rd to dive?


If your nook cranny is open you can buy a wetsuit there


----------



## courtky (Jul 2, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> If your nook cranny is open you can buy a wetsuit there


It is but I don't see a wetsuit and nothing in my mail. It's July 2 for me


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

courtky said:


> It is but I don't see a wetsuit and nothing in my mail. It's July 2 for me


Check the cabinet.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 2, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Nooks Cranny: blue and white horizontal wetsuit
> Nook Shopping App: hideous blue leaf design wetsuit
> NMT machine: Green snorkel and Nook wetsuit
> Nintendo mail: Pink snorkel


Where do you get the Nook Shopping wetsuit?


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 2, 2020)

courtky said:


> It is but I don't see a wetsuit and nothing in my mail. It's July 2 for me


Look in the cabinet where the tools are

Anyone find pearls? yet xD


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Where do you get the Nook Shopping wetsuit?


Via the app, it’s in the daily items like the revolving KK songs


----------



## Amilee (Jul 2, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Everyone should collect seaweed because
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh yes 
 can someone check out what the sea star looks like?


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 2, 2020)

has anyone else gotten a recipe from pascal? I got a mermaid wall clock diy!!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Where do you get the Nook Shopping wetsuit?


Check the Nook Shopping app under special items.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jul 2, 2020)

I got the red and white striped wetsuit in nooks and a green snorkel mask. My atm have a black and green wet suit and the same color snorkel avaliable.
Got my first diy from pascal and it’s the mermaid bed. Super excited to craft it


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 2, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Check the Nook Shopping app under special items.


It isn't there :/


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's still July 2nd (9:32pm) here so idk if the game has updated for us yet. I'll check it out when I get home.


Maybe someone else already responded, but the update came out July 3 10 am in japan time. It came out simultaneously everywhere!, so in the us it is out now


----------



## courtky (Jul 2, 2020)

Ah okay I fixed it, my internet was whacky and didn't fully update.

I got the green snorkel and black striped wet suit. I wanted pink ):


----------



## FishHead (Jul 2, 2020)

courtky said:


> It is but I don't see a wetsuit and nothing in my mail. It's July 2 for me


Did you update your game yet? If not then i would suggest you press the + button while on the animal crossing pic, then go to software update and select via the internet.
EDIT: Turns out you figured it out.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

Guys! If you follow Pascal after you give him the scallop you can watch him crack it open and eat it! I'll post the clip I got in a few for those interested


----------



## FishHead (Jul 2, 2020)

Realized there's no jelly fish that sting you while diving anymore.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 2, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Guys! If you follow Pascal after you give him the scallop you can watch him crack it open and eat it! I'll post the clip I got in a few for those interested


yesss I wanna see that


----------



## tajikey (Jul 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> It isn't there :/


Sorry. It's in the ABD, Nook Miles, then Novelties.


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> @people who had pascal: did you already donate a scallop to the museum?



No, I gave my first one to Pascal. However, for my second scallop, Pascal didn't show up. So I'm going to donate that one to the museum.

My guess is that Pascal will only show up once per day.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm so sad that Pascal didn't appear when I found my first scallop. Why, Pascal? Why?


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 2, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Everyone should collect seaweed because
> 
> 
> Spoiler



YAS! 



Spoiler: Idk just cause



IMMA PUT IT AAAAALLL OVER MY BEACH JUST LIKE IRL



Omg peeps when you drop the wetsuit it looks like a folded clothing it looks so good, perfect for a shop thatImsogonnadonow


----------



## FishHead (Jul 2, 2020)

Saga said:


> No, I gave my first one to Pascal. However, for my second scallop, Pascal didn't show up. So I'm going to donate that one to the museum.
> 
> My guess is that Pascal will only show up once per day.


Really? I got my first scallop, but he didn't show up. I assumed it was intentional so you can donate it first.


----------



## USN Peter (Jul 2, 2020)

Here’s mine:
Cranny wetsuit: Black and White stripe
Nintendo mail: Yellow Snorkel


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

Got 11 new creatures after doing a whole lap arpund the island lol.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Oh yes
> can someone check out what the sea star looks like?


Sea star is in a tiny tank unfortunately :/ so are sea grapes


----------



## samticore (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for replying! I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't have Pascal show up immediately.


----------



## Venn (Jul 2, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Cliff diving confirmed! You can also dive off your pier and the airport pier!



What sort of cliff is this? I thought this wouldn't be possible due to the beaches.


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow, Blathers seems WAY happier and more interested in talking about sea creatures than he does fish or bugs!

It's a definite tonal shift - much warmer as compared to the other two, where he sounds pretty stiif/academic (or with bugs, disgusted).


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

Ansel said:


> What sort of cliff is this? I thought this wouldn't be possible due to the beaches.


You can build up cliffs on the peninsula!


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 2, 2020)

Has anyone found a pearl yet? What size is the shadow?


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

FishHead said:


> Really? I got my first scallop, but he didn't show up. I assumed it was intentional so you can donate it first.



Oh, interesting! When he shows up must be random, then. Maybe it's RNG, or he's just a rare chance encounter.

I'll look for more scallops and see if he'll come say hello again, or whether it is indeed one per day,


----------



## minimoon (Jul 2, 2020)

I really wanted the snorkel and wetsuit to be one of my wand outfits but it doesn't work! 
Yes, you can put the wetsuit on over your clothes but it looked ridiculous with my hat, glasses, tights, bag and shoes! So I had to take all those off and put in my pockets.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2020)

I I got the mermaid sofa


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2020)

For anyone who is curious, here is the entire change list of items from 1.2 -> 1.3:



Spoiler: 1.3 Item Changes



*1.2 -> 1.3 renames*
plesio body -> plesio torso
cake dress -> wedding dress
writing poster -> study poster
writing desk -> study desk
writing chair -> study chair

*1.3 new items*
bamboo grass
pirate-ship cannon
pirate-ship helm
sea captain's coat (red, blue, black)
pirate dress (red, blue, black)
pirate's hat (black)
snorkel mask (blue, orange, red, pink, green, black)
mermaid (table, shelf, vanity, screen, lamp, wall clock, bed, closet, sofa, dresser, chair, rug, wall)
pirate rug
pirate flooring
sideways pirate barrel
pirate-treasure chest
pirate barrel
mermaid shoes
mermaid tiara
pirate eye patch
pirate beard
pirate boots
pirate bandanna (red, blue, black)
pirate-treasure robe
pirate outfit (red, blue, black)
mermaid princess dress (pink, light blue)
mermaid fishy dress (pink, light blue)
pearl (crafting material)
nook inc wet suit (green)
nook inc snorkel (green)
pirate-treasure crown
leaf-print wet suit (light blue, purple, yellow)
horizontal-striped wet suit (red, yellow, blue, black)
communicator (part of pirate gulliver npc interaction)
mermaid shoes (light blue)


*Diving*
seaweed
sea grapes
sea urchin
acorn barnacle
oyster
turban shell
abalone
pearl oyster
scallop
sea anemone
sea star
sea cucumber
sea slug
flatworm
mantis shrimp
sweet shrimp
tiger prawn
spiny lobster
lobster
snow crab
red king crab
spider crab
octopus
spotted garden eel
chambered nautilus
horseshoe crab
giant isopod
firefly squid
gazami crab
vampire squid
gigas giant clam
sea pineapple
moon jellyfish
umbrella octopus
slate pencil urchin
whelk
sea pig
Dungeness crab
Venus' flower basket
mussel



Here are the crafting recipes for the mermaid set:



Spoiler: Mermaid Set Crafting Recipes



mermaid table (1 pearl; 4 sand dollar)
mermaid shelf (1 pearl; 1 giant clam; 4 coral)
mermaid vanity (1 pearl; 1 giant clam; 2 coral; 2 iron nugget)
mermaid screen (2 pearl; 3 giant clam; 5 sand dollar)
mermaid lamp (1 pearl; 3 conch; 2 coral; 2 iron nugget)
mermaid wall clock (1 pearl; 3 sea snail; 2 coral; 5 sand dollar)
mermaid bed (2 pearl; 2 giant clam; 5 sand dollar)
mermaid closet (2 pearl; 1 giant clam; 2 coral; 5 sand dollar)
mermaid sofa (1 pearl; 10 sand dollar)
mermaid dresser (2 pearl; 1 giant clam; 3 coral)
mermaid chair (1 pearl; 1 giant clam; 2 sand dollar)
mermaid rug (1 pearl; 3 sand dollar)
mermaid wall (2 pearl; 2 sea snail; 2 sand dollar; 2 coral; 2 giant clam)
mermaid flooring (2 pearl; 5 sand dollar; 5 stone)



Overall I think the mermaid set crafting will help keep people busy for a little while for those who are still actively playing the game. Hopefully the recipes aren't too difficult to acquire, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

How does Pascal work?


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 2, 2020)

Does anyone have CJ today? Any chance we can get Flick to make models of sea creatures?


----------



## Venn (Jul 2, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> You can build up cliffs on the peninsula!



Oh I forgot about that.. Maybe I really need to put my life house on a cliff now....


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Anyone tried to see if we can swim on mystery islands?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> yesss I wanna see that


Everyone, I now proudly present:

_*Pascal eating the scallop*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278874843161624577


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2020)

So far I’ve found Whelk, Moon jellyfish, sea star, sea slug, octopus, acorn barnacle, sea grapes, sea urchin, gazami crab, tiger prawn, sea anemone, slate pencil urchin, abalone, mussel, mantis shrimp, horseshoe crab, pearl oyster. No scallop yet, but will keep trying.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 2, 2020)

How long has it taken some people to find a scallop? And I don't have a wetsuit or snorkel in my Nook Shopping app


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

Trundle said:


> horizontal-striped wet suit (red, blue, black)



I definitely got a yellow one of these.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

I got a black and white diving suit so far, which is good since its the only color I want.
Nothing else so far.


----------



## Asarena (Jul 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> How long has it taken some people to find a scallop? And I don't have a wetsuit or snorkel in my Nook Shopping app



They're not in the nook shopping app. You have to use the Nook Stop and redeem your Nook Miles for them~


----------



## minimoon (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> @people who had pascal: did you already donate a scallop to the museum?


I got Pascal on my first scallop, hadn't donated anything yet. He gave me the mermaid closet DIY.  Then got two more scallops and donated one of those.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

I just crafted my first mermaid item (chair) and it looks great.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I definitely got a yellow one of these.


Yep, you're right. Missed it but adding it in now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Maybe someone else already responded, but the update came out July 3 10 am in japan time. It came out simultaneously everywhere!, so in the us it is out now


yeeet I'll pull out my switch in a bit and check it out!


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

There's a new Nook Miles+ goal of "Dive for Sea Creatures" (0/3).


----------



## Dio (Jul 2, 2020)

Just updated and I got a leaf-print wet suit! I can't wait to swim :0


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 2, 2020)

Asarena said:


> They're not in the nook shopping app. You have to use the Nook Stop and redeem your Nook Miles for them~


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Eureka (Jul 2, 2020)

Regarding Pascal appearing:

I didn't get him when I got my first scallop, so I donated it. My second scallop he still didn't appear. Third scallop found he finally appeared! So if he hasn't appeared for you I would advise you to just keep collecting scallop. I've heard he appears once per day.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

Pascal just gave me a pearl when I TTd back to my original time?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 2, 2020)

where are the pearls? o:


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 2, 2020)

Found 3 scallops so far! Pascal appeared on the first one, but not the ones after -- so he might only appear once a day? Havent' found any pearls yet, though ywy);;


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> where are the pearls? o:


New crafting ingredient used to make the mermaid furniture.

edit: Read your post wrong, my bad lol


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> where are the pearls? o:


You can get them while diving or pascal gives them to you I think.


----------



## Luxen (Jul 2, 2020)

The update fixed an issue where I couldn't place paths (ie. presets and custom designs) on the 6 tiles in front of my house. I have no idea if anyone else had experienced this before; at first, I just assumed it was some weird quirk with buildings that are built on the beach.


----------



## USN Peter (Jul 2, 2020)

A wetsuit can’t be set as a wand outfit...


----------



## ughrora (Jul 2, 2020)

I've caught 15 sea creatures so far! I got a scallop, and Pascal came and gave me the Mermaid Bed DIY in exchange for it! I'm loving this so far. Just wish villagers could swim too.


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

I caught a pearl while diving.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

How does Pascal work he hates me


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> How does Pascal work he hates me


I’m sure you’ll need to get a scallop so he will show up.


----------



## Dabi (Jul 2, 2020)

samticore said:


> Where did you find Pascal?


u need to find a scallops and he will show up


----------



## rezberri (Jul 2, 2020)

it seems that all the diving creatures sell for a lot of money (at least ones u can catch in July), so i think this will be my main money-making method especially since they dont seem to disappear anymore. diving is definitely easier in this game and imo funner bc the sea isnt so boring to look at.

i got Pascal w/ my first scallop caught while raining so based off of this and other people's accounts it seems to be random when he'll appear. he gave me a Mermaid Chair recipe.

my airport is Orange and i got sent a yellow (w/ orange insides) snorkel mask. my nook miles machine has a turquoise snorkel mask & turquoise full-body wetsuit. nook's cranny had a short yellow horizontal-stripe wetsuit. i added my airport color bc maybe what u get has something to do with it?? kinda sad bc i wanted purple things but oh well


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

I already found a scallop and he hates me


----------



## Heyden (Jul 2, 2020)

Pascal only gives 1 recipe a day so you’ll have to TT if you want to speed up the DIY gathering process.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 2, 2020)

Nooks cranny: yellow and white horizontal  striped wetsuit
NM: turquoise snorkel and black and turquoise wetsuit 
Mail: pink snorkel


----------



## chriss (Jul 2, 2020)

Seaweed when placed is an item similar to the leaf piles. You can walk over it

And the horseshoe crab is out of the tank when placed(just like the turtle). And it flips over when you interact with it!!

Everything else I've found is placed in the regular tank.


Mermaid dresser requires 2 pearls, 1 giant clam and 3 coral. Not customizable.


----------



## moonbell (Jul 2, 2020)

Is the mermaid set customizable this time around? (with the kits)


----------



## Rosch (Jul 2, 2020)

Is there a comprehensive list of available deep sea critters for July?


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

You can jump over the railing on your airport dock and launch yourself into the water! Fun!

i'm disaapointed though in the sea creature tanks. They're all small and black, and not really large, pretty or colorful like I'd hoped. I also really wanted the sea stars to be able to be placed just on the ground, but nooope - they're in a tank, too. Bummer.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 2, 2020)

How do you get the pearls? I’ve caught 70 creatures already and not one pearl


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Is there a comprehensive list of available deep sea critters for July?



I haven't found one yet, but here's what I've caught so far:

Seaweed, sea grapes, sea star, sea urchin, slate pencil urchin, sea anemone, moon jellyfish, sea slug, pearl oyster, mussel, scallop, whelk, abalone, octopus, acorn barnacle, tiger prawn, mantis shrimp, horseshoe crab, sea pineapple, spotted garden eel, vampire squid, gazami crab.

Of course, there are likely some I haven't caught yet, and more that are only available during the day. I'm curious to hear what else other people have caught!


----------



## Amilee (Jul 2, 2020)

Pictures of some pirate Gulliver stuff


Spoiler


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> How do you get the pearls? I’ve caught 70 creatures already and not one pearl



I just got my first pearl! It was a small/medium shadow that didn't appear to be moving.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 2, 2020)

Just found a scallop and Pascal gave me the mermaid table diy .


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 2, 2020)

courtky said:


> Ah okay I fixed it, my internet was whacky and didn't fully update.
> 
> I got the green snorkel and black striped wet suit. I wanted pink ):


i wanted pink as well, but didn't get that either. Let's wish each other luck in our searches for a pink wet-suit


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 2, 2020)

Tell this guy to keep his legs in the crate! 


Spoiler











Snow crab isn't interactive like the mitten crab.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Luxen said:


> The update fixed an issue where I couldn't place paths (ie. presets and custom designs) on the 6 tiles in front of my house. I have no idea if anyone else had experienced this before; at first, I just assumed it was some weird quirk with buildings that are built on the beach.


I had an issue where I couldn't place custom designs in front of Audie's house, which is in on the beach. Do you think this would be fixed?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 2, 2020)

So far I caught: Sea Urchin, Sea grapes, Mussel, Sea anemone, Acorn Barnacle, Moon Jellyfish(my favorite so far), Scallop, Gazami Crab, Sea Star, Sea Slug, Whelk, and Octopus.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Jul 2, 2020)

Pascal appeared twice for me in one day, although the second time was due to the fact that I didn't give him the scallop the first time so I could donate it. So at the very least you shouldn't have to worry too much about that.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 2, 2020)

Not sure if I just didn't notice before, but:

If you a place an insect, the cage has a strap now. They look more like the bug cage accessory from the Bug Off. You can see it in your house storage, on their icons, too. I'm ambivalent about it.

Seasonal special items in the Nook Shopping app/kiosk have an info button that tells you about the holiday! I genuinely might just have missed that but it's a neat way to learn about other cultures and holidays (especially for kids!). Also that BAMBOO ITEM OMG.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 2, 2020)

Dataminer say Luna is in the game


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Dataminer say Luna is in the game


wait really?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 2, 2020)

I've caught so many damn sea grapes and mussels... anyone know if when pascal appears you can give him previously caught scallops? caught some on a friend's island but haven't seen pascal myself yet


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

Not related to diving but-
It seems they fixed the bug when you can remove the UI when using the camera app :/ If they made the effort to remove it, why not just add a “hide UI” button so we can always take nice videos?


----------



## Luxen (Jul 2, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I had an issue where I couldn't place custom designs in front of Audie's house, which is in on the beach. Do you think this would be fixed?


Most likely. I just checked Diana's house, which (like mine) is also on the beach and I was able to place a pattern on those very same 6 tiles out front.

It wouldn't hurt to give it a try either way.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 2, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Dataminer say Luna is in the game



MY GIIIIIIIIRL!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Most likely. I just checked Diana's house, which (like mine) is also on the beach and I was able to play a pattern on those very same 6 tiles out front.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to give it a try either way.


Yeah, I'll try it next time I play.


----------



## Snek (Jul 2, 2020)

What I've found: seaweed, sea grapes, sea star, sea urchin, slate pencil urchin, sea anemone, moon jellyfish (my fav), pearl oyster, mussel, scallop, whelk (Gary lol), abalone, octopus, acorn barnacle, mantis shrimp, gazami crab, sea pineapple and horseshoe crab (Blathers HATES this).

Pascal gave me mermaid flooring. Now planning on finding pearls. In the morning I plan on giving Octavian and Zucker octopuses I've found lol


----------



## chriss (Jul 2, 2020)

Clapping in the water makes a spashing sound! Nice little detail.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Dataminer say Luna is in the game


Really? Does that mean a return of the Dream Suite?


----------



## Rosch (Jul 2, 2020)

Omigawd. The giant isopod is a TOTAL pain to catch. This thing is FAST. I spent the whole 20 minutes chasing this thing. I only managed to catch it because it swerved.


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 2, 2020)

less of a finding, more of a cute detail: when you climb out of the water, your character holds their arms out as they're letting the water drip off of them >w<


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

Tried to wish on a falling star on my airport dock and dove into the water instead!


----------



## maddong (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Omigawd. The giant isopod is a TOTAL pain to catch. This thing is FAST. I spent the whole 20 minutes chasing this thing. I only managed to catch it because it swerved.


oh i haven't seen this one yet! what hemisphere are you in?


----------



## Rosch (Jul 2, 2020)

maddong said:


> oh i haven't seen this one yet! what hemisphere are you in?


Northern. Also it is raining. The isopod is one of the rarest. I guess I lucked out.

Edit: Apparently it is available only from 9am-4pm, then 9pm-4am.


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2020)

Omg the gigas giant clam had me swimming so fast and hand hurting only to find out that to get it I just needed to tilt the stick and not press A at all ahahaha.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

Pixori said:


> Omg the gigas giant clam had me swimming so fast and hand hurting only to find out that to get it I just needed to tilt the stick and not press A at all ahahaha.



please say sike - i was chasing that thing for like 5 mins


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2020)

Amilee said:


> Dataminer say Luna is in the game


He didn't say that. He said that references to Dreamsuite is in the coding.




> Some other fun things: there's a bunch more references internally to Dream Suite features, and there's also something unknown ("Vn"), mysteriously obfuscated as is now habit for Nintendo, added in the same location that referenced the different kinds of vegetables before


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2020)

xara said:


> please say sike - i was chasing that thing for like 5 mins



That’s what I did and it stood still for me to catch it after I spent so much time chasing it ALL around haha! I think so at least!! It worked for me


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve had a non-stop smile on my face for the past two hours. I love this update and I love this game!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 2, 2020)

Pixori said:


> Omg the gigas giant clam had me swimming so fast and hand hurting only to find out that to get it I just needed to tilt the stick and not press A at all ahahaha.


I've been smashing the A button as I chased the giant isopod. Wish I knew this sooner.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

nook’s cranny: blue & white wetsuit
nook miles: black with green/turquoise

i’ve caught 22/40 of the sea creatures so far ^_^

pascal also gave me the diy for the mermaid chair! i was very happy to see stoner otter again uwu


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2020)

Meteor showers now can occur during slightly cloudy/sunny weather between 7pm and 8am.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 2, 2020)

I have the red/orange airport and got a grey snorkel mask from Nintendo, and had the black and turquoise nook Inc wetsuit and snorkel in my nook mile rewards. Shop won't be open for another 3 or so hours but I'm looking forward to seeing what it'll have!


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I've been smashing the A button as I chased the giant isopod. Wish I knew this sooner.


So we have to sneak up on sea creatures now?? Game changer


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I've been smashing the A button as I chased the giant isopod. Wish I knew this sooner.



I’m sorry! I only found out after chasing it but I just tested it again on the giant clam and yeah, definitely don’t press A for the quick ones! Just tilt the stick and be patient and slow. Caught it immediately! Haven’t run into a giant isopod but I imagine it must be the same.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

I just learned pearls fetch a pretty high price if you sell them! - as would make sense, lol. These will quickly become the new highly coveted mat


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 2, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> I just learned pearls fetch a pretty high price if you sell them! - as would make sense, lol. These will quickly become the new highly coveted mat



"Selling 3 Pearls, 20 NMT!!!!"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2020)

The operator on the rescue service is different in the ocean. Different voice.


----------



## thisisausername (Jul 2, 2020)

Nook's Cranny: red horizontal striped wet suit
Nook Miles: teal and black leaf wet suit
idk what color my mask is because I didn’t put it on

i loooveee the way swimming looks, it’s so beautiful I love the little bubbles and the rocks underground like it’s so pretty.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 2, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> The operator on the rescue service is different in the ocean. Different voice.


Don Resetti?


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2020)

I finally found a fast-moving creature. That vampire squid really gave me a hard time - I had to surface three times before I caught it!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Don Resetti?


Possibly. It was nicer sounding


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 2, 2020)

I still haven't found any pearls ;o; very sad


----------



## maddong (Jul 2, 2020)

omg i tried not pressing a for the gigas clam but it would not get close! ended up chasing it to the fence and having it come back to me


----------



## Pixori (Jul 2, 2020)

maddong said:


> omg i tried not pressing a for the gigas clam but it would not get close! ended up chasing it to the fence and having it come back to me



Did you let it settle before hand? It definitely worked all the times I’ve tried it. Pressing A makes it run faster but just slowly swimming towards it made it stay still long enough


----------



## voltairenism (Jul 2, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> The operator on the rescue service is different in the ocean. Different voice.


I noticed it too! Also has a new dialogue saying the usual operator was busy

Also it seems that pascal will only give you pearls after the first diy. I'm farming ballons now to see if I can get the new diys from it

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

Also idk if someone said this already but mermaid furniture is not customizable, at least not the bed ()


----------



## maddong (Jul 2, 2020)

Pixori said:


> Did you let it settle before hand? It definitely worked all the times I’ve tried it. Pressing A makes it run faster but just slowly swimming towards it made it stay still long enough


yeah, it totally stopped moving but even when i inched as slow as possible it would scoot away!
maybe i did something wrong


----------



## Pixori (Jul 3, 2020)

maddong said:


> yeah, it totally stopped moving but even when i inched as slow as possible it would scoot away!
> maybe i did something wrong



Oh it definitely still moves esp when you dive but not as fast as it would normally? I dunno I  thought it made a difference


----------



## maddong (Jul 3, 2020)

Pixori said:


> Oh it definitely still moves esp when you dive but not as fast as it would normally? I dunno I  thought it made a difference


hopefully i find another fast one to try it out soon! still looking for the giant isopod


----------



## Snek (Jul 3, 2020)

Just caught a vampire squid! It was tough to catch. I guess they spawn at 11 at night

Edit: Nevermind. They spawn most of the night


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I’m hearing new dialog from my villagers as well...


----------



## meela (Jul 3, 2020)

According to reddit, Pascal will NOT show up if you have your gates open. I am unsure if this means he can't pop up if u are diving on someone else's island.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

Fun fact: for whatever reason you can't release sea creatures from your pockets while you're swimming, but you can release them standing on the edge of the water

Also you don't release sea grapes, you "return" them. Interesting touch.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone have Gulliver on their island today? Interested to see what that’s going to be all about


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 3, 2020)

dahlialia said:


> Does anyone have CJ today? Any chance we can get Flick to make models of sea creatures?


I have CJ. I sold him some fish and the sea creatures were grayed out and when I asked about collectibles the sea creatures weren’t available


----------



## Snek (Jul 3, 2020)

Horseshoe crabs are like snapping turtles! They don't have cages! Also, if you interact with them they will flip over on their backside. I've already decorated my beach with three of them


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

Snek said:


> Horseshoe crabs are like snapping turtles! They don't have cages! Also, if you interact with them they will flip over on their backside. I've already decorated my beach with three of them


What time do they appear?


----------



## sunchild (Jul 3, 2020)

anyone getting a small thought bubble glitch. happened to me twice when a villager pinged me then right after i was done talking to them they had a split second of having a thought bubble. maybe something they'll hot fix.


----------



## USN Peter (Jul 3, 2020)

It appears that fast-moving sea creatures lose a lot of speed when you drive them to a shallow side of the beach. This is how I caught the Venus’ flower basket. It was moving in speed of light...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278916962173595649


----------



## Snek (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> What time do they appear?



9 PM to 4 AM in July, August and Sept


----------



## Meira (Jul 3, 2020)

Run at full speed and dive in will allow you to do a front flip into the water!


----------



## Jillenium (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m in uk , 6am here and I don’t think new update has happened for me yet, Isabelle said no news, no wetsuits in nook shopping or miles   I'm trying to Download the update manually


----------



## tajikey (Jul 3, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> I’m in uk , 6am here and I don’t think new update has happened for me yet, Isabelle said no news, no wetsuits in nook shopping or miles


Close the game from the home screen, hit the "+," then "Software Update."


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

I've been diving for 4 hours now (around 9am to 1pm) and these are the only critters I've found:

Seaweed, sea grapes, sea star, sea urchin, sea anemone, moon jellyfish, sea slug, pearl oyster, mussel, scallop, whelk, gigas giant clam, octopus, gazami crab, acorn barnacle, sea pineapple, spotted garden eel, and the giant isopod.

I guess I have to wait until night for the others. Still couldn't find any complete list online with a time table.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 3, 2020)

Mail Snorkel: Orange and Yellow
First Wetsuit: Blue and White Horizontal Stripes


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

sunchild said:


> anyone getting a small thought bubble glitch. happened to me twice when a villager pinged me then right after i was done talking to them they had a split second of having a thought bubble. maybe something they'll hot fix.


That actually happened to me too. It's a small glitch so hopefully they'll fix it sometime soon.


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2020)

Flora was in the museum admiring the horseshoe crab. She said when she first saw it, she thought it had a horn like a unicorn, but actually that's just its tail. "It's still cool, but not, like, UNICORN cool." Then she was impressed that I donated it, said my diving skills were "next level," and said "Thanks for making it so I could get up close and personal!"

So it looks like they added lots of new museum dialogue for the diving creatures!


----------



## Jillenium (Jul 3, 2020)

Do u need a wetsuit to be able to swim please?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Do u need a wetsuit to be able to swim please?


Yeah you can get one from the shop.


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Do u need a wetsuit to be able to swim please?



Yes, you do. You can buy one from the cabinet at the Nook's store, or order one from the Nook kiosk for miles. Apparently one can also show up at the kiosk for bells under your daily special items.


----------



## Jillenium (Jul 3, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Yeah you can get one from the shop.


Thanks, sigh another hour till it opens, I’ll grab some more beetles


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

Another tactic when trying to catch speedy sea critters is to creep aka only use the control stick (no A button) to get close as possible and then dive.

Caught a lobster and red king crab that way. They are zoomy little turds.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 3, 2020)

Besides the diving, I feel like they add more dialogues for the villagers. My cranky and peppy villager just said something new and unrelated to summer or diving despite I have been speaking to them everyday roughly 5-7 times.



Spoiler: Spoiler for diving creatures



By the way, seaweed can be displaced by itself without a tank. And we can catch moon jelly fish, and please check the museum if you donate the jellyfish, I finally know why that place is reserved


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

I hit gullivarrr.


Spoiler: gullivarrr cannon


----------



## Meira (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I hit gullivarrr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gullivarrr cannon
> ...



Mind sharing what's up with pirate Gulliver?
What we need to do to get the pirate items?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

Meira said:


> Mind sharing what's up with pirate Gulliver?
> What we need to do to get the pirate items?




it's different character from gulliver but very similar called gullivarrr.  you have to dive for his communicator and find one part instead of five.


----------



## Meira (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> it's different character from gulliver but very similar called gullivarrr.  you have to dive for his communicator and find one part instead of five.



Good to know! Thought you made a typo on his name haha


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 3, 2020)

How cute is this in the seasonal store! Definitely stocking up!!


----------



## Aurita (Jul 3, 2020)

sunchild said:


> anyone getting a small thought bubble glitch. happened to me twice when a villager pinged me then right after i was done talking to them they had a split second of having a thought bubble. maybe something they'll hot fix.



yep I’m getting that glitch!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 3, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Another tactic when trying to catch speedy sea critters is to creep aka only use the control stick (no A button) to get close as possible and then dive.
> 
> Caught a lobster and red king crab that way. They are zoomy little turds.


What is the availability for the lobster and king crab? Northern or southern hemi?


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

@tajikey 
Oh I'm in the southern hemisphere. Sea slugs and crustaceans for me, lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2020)

Hermit Crab glitch. They are spawning on inaccessible rocks near my entrance to dodo airlines


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 3, 2020)

Apparently this wetsuit is available at Nook Shopping, but I can't find it.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 3, 2020)

Nooo did they fix the secret waterfall glitch? (You could jump through a waterfall...) I made a secret garden and hadn't even made a good video of it.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

Spoiler: gullivarrr spoiler












edit: crown/ outfit/ boot/ cannon/ center/ eye patch


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 3, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I have CJ. I sold him some fish and the sea creatures were grayed out and when I asked about collectibles the sea creatures weren’t available



Thank you for letting us know . I guess I can sell all of the creatures I stashed in my storage, though I kinda still want to hang onto them just in case they maybe later decide to let us have him or another npc craft us models of the creatures.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 3, 2020)

May 31st, 2AM to 3AM, Southern Hemisphere

Creatures Caught: Seaweed, Sea Cucumber, Sea Star, Sea Anemone, Mussel, Oyster, Turban Shell, Acorn Barnacle, Sweet Shrimp, Octopus, Sea Slug, Mantis Shrimp, Chambered Nautilus, Scallop...Oh! Hey, Pascal. Gazami Crab, Dungeness Crab, Snow Crab, Venus' Flower Basket, Whelk, Pearl Oyster

DIY: Mermaid Rug


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

Just a neat little detail, the mantis shrimp cracks his aquarium.

Anyway, is the sea cucumber really available for Northern hemisphere this month? I've read conflicting info. Some sources say it's only until April. Some say it can be caught this month (for Southern, but not North).


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Just a neat little detail, the mantis shrimp cracks his aquarium.
> 
> Anyway, is the sea cucumber really available for Northern hemisphere this month? I've read conflicting info. Some sources say it's only until April. Some say it can be caught this month (for Southern, but not North).



I caught it and it is not available this month for the northern hemisphere. (Went to someone who has a southern hemisphere island, and caught it there.)


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I caught it and it is not available this month for the northern hemisphere. (Went to someone who has a southern hemisphere island, and caught it there.)
> 
> View attachment 282266​



Thank you for clarifying this info.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Thank you for clarifying this info.



you are welcome


----------



## SugarMage (Jul 3, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> That actually happened to me too. It's a small glitch so hopefully they'll fix it sometime soon.


I also saw something similar.


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Apparently this wetsuit is available at Nook Shopping, but I can't find it.
> 
> View attachment 282258



I belive this is a wetsuit that can show up for bells at the kiosk, but like the other daily special shopping items, it might be random. I read that it comes in several colors, so I'm guessing you can only buy one color and have to trade for the others.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Apparently this wetsuit is available at Nook Shopping, but I can't find it.
> 
> View attachment 282258



That is currently available at my Nookshop. The very exact one. Immediately bought it.


----------



## arcareafact (Jul 3, 2020)

Saga said:


> I belive this is a wetsuit that can show up for bells at the kiosk, but like the other daily special shopping items, it might be random. I read that it comes in several colors, so I'm guessing you can only buy one color and have to trade for the others.


i time traveled a few days and each day i saw this in a different color! i haven't come across a day where it's not available in the daily selection yet but i believe there are four total? light blue, green, purple, and yellow


----------



## Aurita (Jul 3, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Apparently this wetsuit is available at Nook Shopping, but I can't find it.
> 
> View attachment 282258



I also have this exact one in my nook stop!

I got the pink snorkel and my nook’s had the red/white wetsuit today


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Spoiler: gullivarrr spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gullivarrr shows up along with Gulliver? That's great! Are they twin brothers?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Gullivarrr shows up along with Gulliver? That's great! Are they twin brothers?



i got them on different day of the week since im TT



Spoiler: pascal dress


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i got them on different day of the week since im TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh these dresses are beautiful!!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Gullivarrr shows up along with Gulliver? That's great! Are they twin brothers?


I'm not sure if they're the same but that one shows up as Pirate Gullivarrr with a jock VA.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i got them on different day of the week since im TT



Oh. I guess there's more reason for Redd NOT to show up.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

the week im currently farming i didn't see kicks.  He's normally there every week.  I think they changed the weekly rotations.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> the week im currently farming i didn't see kicks.  He's normally there every week.  I think they changed the weekly rotations.


Hmm. That's interesting. Personally, I would want 2 visitors a day.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Hmm. That's interesting. Personally, I would want 2 visitors a day.



I would want that too.


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jul 3, 2020)

Am I the only one who got the regular guilvar? Glitch for me or what?


----------



## SugarMage (Jul 3, 2020)

Salomebibouland said:


> Am I the only one who got the regular guilvar? Glitch for me or what?


I got normal Gulliver today as well.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

not a glitch. it's random NPCs.  original gulliver still exist.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 3, 2020)

It is way brighter at 4 AM now!!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 3, 2020)

Saga said:


> I belive this is a wetsuit that can show up for bells at the kiosk, but like the other daily special shopping items, it might be random. I read that it comes in several colors, so I'm guessing you can only buy one color and have to trade for the others.



Thanks for the info, it hasn’t hit a new day yet so no wonder I don’t see them on there.


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jul 3, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> not a glitch. it's random NPCs.  original gulliver still exist.


Oh nice, thank you !!!


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2020)

arcareafact said:


> i time traveled a few days and each day i saw this in a different color! i haven't come across a day where it's not available in the daily selection yet but i believe there are four total? light blue, green, purple, and yellow



Oh, that's excellent news! Thank you very much for the clarification!


----------



## Zen (Jul 3, 2020)

ooh 12 pages. i wonder if these have been posted:

- no more secret waterfall jump
- no more hidden camera ui glitch


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 3, 2020)

You can jump off the rock or the pier


----------



## futuristicsalad (Jul 3, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Another tactic when trying to catch speedy sea critters is to creep aka only use the control stick (no A button) to get close as possible and then dive.
> 
> Caught a lobster and red king crab that way. They are zoomy little turds.


Thanks for the tip! I really hated going after fast sea creatures in NL, so I was actually dreading swimming when it was announced. But I'll keep this tip in mind when going after them


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 3, 2020)

You can use the NookPhone underwater


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

Found some beautiful nightmare fuel.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278979076200427522


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 3, 2020)

There’s a glitch? Pascal gave me a mermaid dress, I put it on then changed back to my diving suit to go back diving and it’s gone out of my inventory


----------



## SugarMage (Jul 3, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> There’s a glitch? Pascal gave me a mermaid dress, I put it on then changed back to my diving suit to go back diving and it’s gone out of my inventory


The wetsuit goes over your clothes, try taking it off or checking what you have equipped?


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 3, 2020)

it is raining hard in my town can not see anything


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 3, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> The wetsuit goes over your clothes, try taking it off or checking what you have equipped?


I am so thick sometimes Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Amilee (Jul 3, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> He didn't say that. He said that references to Dreamsuite is in the coding.


I wasn't talking about him. I read it here. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278881997176180736


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 3, 2020)

Amilee said:


> I wasn't talking about him. I read it here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278881997176180736


Omg how exciting!!!!


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 3, 2020)

my game doesn't seem to be updating, i am in california so it should right?

nvm it finally worked, not sure what kept it from activating


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 3, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> Not related to diving but-
> It seems they fixed the bug when you can remove the UI when using the camera app :/ If they made the effort to remove it, why not just add a “hide UI” button so we can always take nice videos?


awh no! that really sucks


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

last one for tonight. I need to sleep.   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279007203983110145


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure if already posted, but this morning Rodney jumped to the realization I already know how to craft log stakes much more quickly. We may have been relieved from the very pressing issue of Maglev Mike and his relationship going off the rails?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 3, 2020)

I can't seem to see a wetsuit in my Nooks?? I may be absolutely blind but I could swear it's not there. I bought one from someone elses island once the update was released but it's weird I can't see one..
edit: restarted game and it's all good!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 3, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> I can't seem to see a wetsuit in my Nooks?? I may be absolutely blind but I could swear it's not there. I bought one from someone elses island once the update was released but it's weird I can't see one..


Have you checked the cabinet? It is sold along with the tools, seeds, etc.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 3, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Have you checked the cabinet? It is sold along the tools, seeds, etc.


I had! I think my game just needed to restart, just did that and it's appeared now. black stripes - disappointing


----------



## Amilee (Jul 3, 2020)

Spoiler: all pirate stuff














Spoiler: all mermaid items













Spoiler: all wet suit and snorkel colors


----------



## moonbell (Jul 3, 2020)

Can anyone confirm yet whether it's possible to get both of the Nook Stop terminal wetsuits on your island (the leaf design one and the plain colored), or are you locked into only one like with the vending machines and whatnot? It'd sure be lame, if so, as the plain colored one only has one color and not multiples like the leaf one!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 3, 2020)

What if animals could swim too?


----------



## Dabi (Jul 3, 2020)

moonbell said:


> Can anyone confirm yet whether it's possible to get both of the Nook Stop terminal wetsuits on your island (the leaf design one and the plain colored), or are you locked into only one like with the vending machines and whatnot? It'd sure be lame, if so, as the plain colored one only has one color and not multiples like the leaf one!



I had both in store


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

I had a wetsuit in my Nook's last night and today (my Nook's Cranny just opened) I don't. I guess I'll try restarting and see if that does something?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 3, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> I had a wetsuit in my Nook's last night and today (my Nook's Cranny just opened) I don't. I guess I'll try restarting and see if that does something?


I have noted the same thing. Although I did find that I have a leaf print wet suit available in the special goods section of the Nook Shopping machine. I wonder if the suits and snorkels are just going to be available on a random basis.


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 3, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I have CJ. I sold him some fish and the sea creatures were grayed out and when I asked about collectibles the sea creatures weren’t available


Thanks!  Awwww


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Not sure if already posted, but this morning Rodney jumped to the realization I already know how to craft log stakes much more quickly. *We may have been relieved from the very pressing issue of Maglev Mike and his relationship going off the rails?*



I SCREAMED.

but this is good news.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 3, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Not sure if already posted, but this morning Rodney jumped to the realization I already know how to craft log stakes much more quickly. We may have been relieved from the very pressing issue of Maglev Mike and his relationship going off the rails?


Can confirm Maglev Mike is still the same :/


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

Mabel has no problem stopping my construction work app when I enter the dressing room, but I have to take the wetsuit off myself right in front of her before I can change


----------



## ALMS (Jul 3, 2020)

Pixori said:


> Red stripe suit and pink snorkel.
> 
> For Nook miles I have green wetsuit and green snorkel.
> 
> Desperately wanted pink. I’m rly sad


Day by day the wet suit will change in nook shop.   Eventually you will get the pink one!  Good luck

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Le Ham said:


> Mabel has no problem stopping my construction work app when I enter the dressing room, but I have to take the wetsuit off myself right in front of her before I can change


Dont be embarrassed.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

i can't believe it's RAINING hard the first day of the update  my luck RNG STRIKES again


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 3, 2020)

It's nice to see people diving back in again after dropping off for a while...


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 3, 2020)

Seaweed can be placed on the ground and walked over. It looks kind of like the green leaf pile but smaller (1 tile)  and different colour + texture!
This will be cool to decorate my beach with.​


----------



## JSS (Jul 3, 2020)

Probably already stated but it seems Saharah, Kicks and Leif are no longer guaranteed every week!

Available wetsuit colors also rotate/are random each day.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

JSS said:


> *Probably already stated but it seems Saharah, Kicks and Leif are no longer guaranteed every week!*
> 
> Available wetsuit colors also rotate/are random each day.



what? i don't think i have time to search the thread so please elaborate


----------



## loveclove (Jul 3, 2020)

Anybody from the SH out there?
I didn't got the short sleeve swimsuit in my nooks, I'm assuming because is too cold?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



sunchild said:


> anyone getting a small thought bubble glitch. happened to me twice when a villager pinged me then right after i was done talking to them they had a split second of having a thought bubble. maybe something they'll hot fix.


I got that!


----------



## JSS (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> what? i don't think i have time to search the thread so please elaborate



It means that those 3 will no longer show up every week. And now instead of only 2 of either Label, CJ, Flick, Gulliver or Redd per week, all 5 visitors are mostly random, giving you a higher chance to see Redd every other week, for example.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

JSS said:


> It means that those 3 will no longer show up every week. And now instead of only 2 of either Label, CJ, Flick, Gulliver or Redd per week, all 5 visitors are mostly random, giving you a higher chance to see Redd, for example.



THANK GOD


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> what? i don't think i have time to search the thread so please elaborate


Hi! It was found out by the Dataminer Ninji, who spent all night streaming and looking at the code for us.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279051889892614148


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but!!!
Pascal will either give you a recipe, pearl, or clothing item! This morning I got a pearl and while I was happy to get one, kinda sad I didnt get a recipe  my sister got some mermaid shoes today as well!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow this update is super cute, I love it so far!  Pearls are so hard to find though ;-;


----------



## Mary (Jul 3, 2020)

- still haven’t gotten a pearl 
- no extra wetsuit in nook shopping for me today, I feel cheated lol 
- villagers talk about your wetsuit like it’s sporty clothing. They’ll make exercise-related comments.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 3, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but!!!
> Pascal will either give you a recipe, pearl, or clothing item! This morning I got a pearl and while I was happy to get one, kinda sad I didnt get a recipe  my sister got some mermaid shoes today as well!


Thanks for clarifying this! Can you also find pearls by diving? I have yet to find one, Pascal just gave me one too


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 3, 2020)

jazzygoat said:


> Thanks for clarifying this! Can you also find pearls by diving? I have yet to find one, Pascal just gave me one too


Yes, you can get them by diving. It was last night so I don’t know how large the shadow is for it.


----------



## Mary (Jul 3, 2020)

- creatures rebound off of nets rather than swimming under them 
- you can chase the same one indefinitely (5+ minutes)
-9/10 are easy but a few (giant isopod) are horrible. Your best bet is to back them against a net so they turn around and swim into you.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 3, 2020)

THANK GAWD THE CREATURES SWIM BACK TO YOU! I was always annoyed in NL when I was swimming after a crab, only for it to go under the net to the other side and I was like TT^TT


----------



## Mary (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh also, sneaking up on the fast ones (going slowly rather than pressing a) and then diving down fast seems to help


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

I got 3 scallops at the moment. The first one Pascal didn't appear but he did right away in the second one. The third he was no where to be found. I'm also surprised backpacks can go in the water as well. I figured those would disappear with the wetsuit on.

Also, I found this on twitter:


Spoiler: All July Sea Creatures


----------



## Mary (Jul 3, 2020)

Blathers haaaaates the isopod because it’s related to pill bugs, it freaks him out when you donate it.


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure if someone noticed, but some sea creatures have animations when you interact with their fishtank, the mantis shrimp one kinda spook me.. xDDD (also saw different one in a crab, not sure what others they may be)


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 3, 2020)

I wish Nintendo released comprehensive patch notes like most other companies...
I know they fixed some fun glitches like the secret waterfall and hidden camera UI, but I want to know if they fixed any actual annoying bugs...

Like the exterior glitch or Isabelle's dysfunctional "discuss a resident" option.


----------



## Mary (Jul 3, 2020)

Been grinding hard since 8 am (est) and just now got my first pearl


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> I wish Nintendo released comprehensive patch notes like most other companies...
> I know they fixed some fun glitches like the secret waterfall and hidden camera UI, but I want to know if they fixed any actual annoying bugs...
> 
> Like the exterior glitch or Isabelle's dysfunctional "discuss a resident" option.



I heard the exterior glitch wasn't fixed yet.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 3, 2020)

this morning:
There was no wetsuit in my Nooks Cranny
There was a blue?/light blue? Leaf print wetsuit in my nook shop
The wetsuit and snorkel for NM was the same as yesterday
Also when does the Kicks, Sahara and Leif not being guaranteed start? Because I have Kicks today right on schedule


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 3, 2020)

I love Pascal, i thought he looked funny but he looks so cute when he floats away on his back like a real otter


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 3, 2020)

Yep, They fixed the secret waterfall glitch  Not Happy


----------



## Bohemia (Jul 3, 2020)

I've got a black and white striped wetsuit from the Nooks Cranny.  I got a black snorkel in the post.  My halo on my head stays on whilst I wear the snorkel!  You'd think it would wash away in the sea!


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 3, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> this morning:
> There was no wetsuit in my Nooks Cranny
> There was a blue?/light blue? Leaf print wetsuit in my nook shop
> The wetsuit and snorkel for NM was the same as yesterday
> Also when does the Kicks, Sahara and Leif not being guaranteed start? Because I have Kicks today right on schedule


Make you sure your check cabinet that where it should be. It started when the update dropped. It made them not guaranteed not less then the others so yea you can still get them. Understand that can stuck but its just the rng


----------



## Zen (Jul 3, 2020)

The update broke all the arched bridges on the 3rd floor. there seems to be an invisible wall when you try to cross it in either direction.

I had to demo my lovely zen bridge


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 3, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Make you sure your check cabinet that where it should be. It started when the update dropped. It made them not guaranteed not less then the others so yea you can still get them.


I had a wetsuit in the cabinet in nooks cranny yesterday(July 2) when the update dropped. I bought it. Today(July 3) there was no wetsuit


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

nookphones being waterproof


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 3, 2020)

You can swim on nook mile islands!!!!!!! Eek!!


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I heard the exterior glitch wasn't fixed yet.


Dang. ):


----------



## Opal (Jul 3, 2020)

Does anyone else not have wetsuit available for sale (I think it's only the leaf-print ones) in the special items section of the nook app?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

Also pascal doesn't appear if you catch your first scallop on someone else's island.


----------



## ellienoise (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I heard the exterior glitch wasn't fixed yet.


Do you by any chance have sources on this? my town relies on the exterior glitch and I've been hesitant to update because of fear they've patched it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> View attachment 282333
> 
> nookphones being waterproof


I was gonna say that too. Anyways, if you try to use the construction app in the water, it'll tell you that there's a "connection error!"


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> Do you by any chance have sources on this? my town relies on the exterior glitch and I've been hesitant to update because of fear they've patched it.



I don't remember where I saw this. It was either mentioned here or on twitter somewhere.


----------



## minimoon (Jul 3, 2020)

Mary said:


> - creatures rebound off of nets rather than swimming under them


This is the best news by far! It also seems like creatures appear more often than NL, so I'm enjoying diving!


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

I cannot find the giant clam or the isopod. I believe I'm in the right time frame but they are just not appearing..
edit: got the isopod


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I cannot find the giant clam or the isopod. I believe I'm in the right time frame but they are just not appearing..


They are extremely difficult to catch, imo. The clam more than the isopod. I had to chase one down for like 10 minutes, they can get away from you fast. I only ever find them in the top left corner of my island for some reason! So maybe check there and see if that's a common spot they spawn!


----------



## rezberri (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I cannot find the giant clam or the isopod. I believe I'm in the right time frame but they are just not appearing..
> edit: got the isopod


i literally got the isopod and then the giant clam immediately afterwards i was a bit shook. i havent found any since, though.



Pintuition said:


> They are extremely difficult to catch, imo. The clam more than the isopod. I had to chase one down for like 10 minutes, they can get away from you fast. I only ever find them in the top left corner of my island for some reason! So maybe check there and see if that's a common spot they spawn!


both spawned to the north of my island as well, but neither were particularly difficult to catch. i swam up to the bubble and when i dove under i was basically on top of the lil shadows. just a press or two of A and i caught them easy-peasy. but that was after i had dove under without being on top of the bubbles/shadow, and i did chase them for a lil bit until i did that method.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 3, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i literally got the isopod and then the giant clam immediately afterwards i was a bit shook. i havent found any since, though.
> 
> 
> both spawned to the north of my island as well, but neither were particularly difficult to catch. i swam up to the bubble and when i dove under i was basically on top of the lil shadows. just a press or two of A and i caught them easy-peasy. but that was after i had dove under without being on top of the bubbles/shadow, and i did chase them for a lil bit until i did that method.


for some reason the first clam kept getting away but every single one since then has been lazy and let itself get caught, haha! I suppose it's the luck of the draw!


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i literally got the isopod and then the giant clam immediately afterwards i was a bit shook. i havent found any since, though.
> 
> 
> both spawned to the north of my island as well, but neither were particularly difficult to catch. i swam up to the bubble and when i dove under i was basically on top of the lil shadows. just a press or two of A and i caught them easy-peasy. but that was after i had dove under without being on top of the bubbles/shadow, and i did chase them for a lil bit until i did that method.



I've been doing laps around the island. I think I got my isopod towards the right side of my island, but I think it was mid-lower instead..


----------



## rezberri (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I've been doing laps around the island. I think I got my isopod towards the right side of my island, but I think it was mid-lower instead..


when i was swimming around for the first time i wondered if maybe only some of these dudes could be caught in specific locations (like east, west, south, north) but i guess maybe that's not the case. idk whether that's relieving or not tho


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 3, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> Do you by any chance have sources on this? my town relies on the exterior glitch and I've been hesitant to update because of fear they've patched it.


If you're worried about any houses you have that are currently glitched, they will stay glitched with the update, at least.
My Velma is still living in Julian's house lmao.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 3, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Same for me! I've found a Scallop (it's in my Sea Creatures Critterpedia) but Pascal never appeared?  Makes me wonder if he isn't guaranteed.


I had Pascal pop up the first time I caught a scallop, but not after that, even though I aught more scallops.. I'm hoping he appears tomorrow. Maybe he only shows up once a day?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



samticore said:


> @people who had pascal: did you already donate a scallop to the museum?


No. The first time I caught a scallop, he just appeared. I had not donated any sea creatures to the museum yet. After that first time though, he has not appeared even though I've caught more scallops.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 3, 2020)

Doesn't seem like jellyfish spawn and chase you as you swim. I did catch a moon jellyfish. So from the looks of it, it seems like the jellyfish in this game can be caught unlike in New Leaf, but I haven't explored it enough to be 100% sure.


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

HappyTails said:


> Doesn't seem like jellyfish spawn and chase you as you swim. I did catch a moon jellyfish. So from the looks of it, it seems like the jellyfish in this game can be caught unlike in New Leaf, but I haven't explored it enough to be 100% sure.



I've been diving for hours and not a single jellyfish came to stung. Pretty sure we only catch them now.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 3, 2020)

BetsySundrop said:


> Maybe he only shows up once a day?



Yes, Pascal only shows up once a day and can gift either a mermaid diy, mermaid clothes, or a pearl.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 3, 2020)

Beau came up to me and asked me to deliver something! That's definitely new!

Edit: Nvm this is just incredibly rare


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

Jez said:


> Beau came up to me and asked me to deliver something! That's definitely new!


That's been a thing, actually! It's just that the option for it is super rare... I got my first delivery task maybe a month or more into the game? That was back around April/May I think


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 3, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> That's been a thing, actually! It's just that the option for it is super rare... I got my first delivery task maybe a month or more into the game? That was back around April/May I think


Oh that's unfortunate...this is my first one and I've played everyday since release lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 3, 2020)

has anyone actually gotten a pearl????


----------



## Shyria (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone actually gotten a pearl????


I did, it was acting as a sea creature (making bubbles, I had to dive and fetch it. It was a rather small shadow)


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 3, 2020)

I may be mistaken, but I’m prettyyyyyyyy sure my Nooks is now offering different colors of items instead of the same one every time that item appeared


----------



## tajikey (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone actually gotten a pearl????


Yesterday, I got one diving. Today, Pascal gave me one in return for a scallop.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 3, 2020)

I caught four pearls last nite while diving. Didn’t seem that hard, but guess I was just lucky


----------



## Marte (Jul 3, 2020)

The seaweed is displayed like leaves and I can walk over them?? YAS


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 3, 2020)

found a scallop but no sign of pascal 

also is it only the wetsuit that is available in the store??? how do you get other colors of snorkels (besides the nook mile one)? I got a yellow one in the mail but i wanted pink


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Caught everything I could get my hands on. Really loving having more things to see in the museum.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 3, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> has anyone actually gotten a pearl????


Yes! Another person on my island got a pearl. I got a DIY.


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

I got 6 pearls so far and after 166 creatures caught, no giant clean. I'm taking a break until later tonight.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 3, 2020)

Can someone please explain exactly how to do a fancy flip into the water? I’ve tried and she just jumps. What’s buttons do I press?


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

I got my first pearl from Pascal himself but hunting them, zero. Meanwhile my friend found four on his island and had shooting stars.

Bring trapped in the ocean and hearing shooting stars is horrible, lol.

Here's the vampire squids container


Spoiler


----------



## rezberri (Jul 3, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> Can someone please explain exactly how to do a fancy flip into the water? I’ve tried and she just jumps. What’s buttons do I press?


you have to be sprinting and then jump into the water. basically u have to be holding b and then press a as soon as u get to the edge of a rock or pier (u can also dive off second tier cliffs if they're close enough to the water)


----------



## Solio (Jul 3, 2020)

Ever since the update Ive had that wierd glitch where after I talked to a villager, a thought bubble (the one that appears when the want to move, etc...) would appear for a second and then disappear. Did someone else experience this?

It seems harmless but still something I noticed. Seems to happen when they ping me.


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

Solio said:


> Ever since the update Ive had that wierd glitch where after I talked to a villager, a thought bubble (the one that appears when the want to move, etc...) would appear for a second and then disappear. Did someone else experience this?
> 
> It seems harmless but still something I noticed. Seems to happen when they ping me.



A few have experienced this already and I did as well. It's a new glitch.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2020)

I think Nintendo fixed that error with Bonbon (and some other villagers, who done similar things.)
Whenever it was Bonbon's turn to work on her DIY bench; instead of her using the one she has in her room already. She'll pull out another one and just stand in front of it. 




__





						Blanche’s crafting bench made some of her items permanently disappear?
					

Blanche’s house does not automatically have a crafting bench in it, so when she needs to craft, one appears and temporarily replaces some of her furniture. Simple, yeah?  Except two items are gone days after the last time she crafted!  She has two kimonos hung up on the wall, and a shelf, as...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Today when I walk into her house, it was her turn to craft something:



She's still using that second bench she pulled out though..


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I got 6 pearls so far and after 166 creatures caught, no giant clean. I'm taking a break until later tonight.



Oh lawd 166? How long have you been diving?​


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know if it is new or not, but my villagers seem more active today. I got two requests today with two different villagers. And my villagers are visiting Marina a lot recently. She is so popular.

Also, my villagers haven't been crafting for a while. I'm not sure if I'm just unlucky or if something is up. I've noticed it enough to start to wonder about it. I'm sure I'm not the only one out there who hasn't found their villagers crafting for a few days, am I?


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Oh lawd 166? How long have you been diving?​



A couple of hours at least.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2020)

Solio said:


> Ever since the update Ive had that wierd glitch where after I talked to a villager, a thought bubble (the one that appears when the want to move, etc...) would appear for a second and then disappear. Did someone else experience this?
> 
> It seems harmless but still something I noticed. Seems to happen when they ping me.



I just witness this glitch.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152806314651649


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 3, 2020)

My sister and I discovered a new glitch this morning- After talking to our villagers (normally or after pinging us) for one second they start to do the thinking bubble sound and "oh dear..." message, then stop. Its really weird and this had never happened before the update. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Piggleton (Jul 3, 2020)

Not sure if anyone else noticed this, but if you follow pascal long enough, he whips out the scallop and cracks it against his shell necklace and eats it! I missed him so much  thank goodness he’s back

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



MelodyRivers said:


> Can someone please explain exactly how to do a fancy flip into the water? I’ve tried and she just jumps. What’s buttons do I press?


You have to run towards the water and continue to hold B! Once you get to the edge press A bit continue to hold B. Hope that helps


----------



## JSS (Jul 3, 2020)

Just saw the snorkel mask with all its color variations for sale at the Able Sisters. Posting it as I was wondering it myself.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 3, 2020)

Having a lot of fun so far!


----------



## Meira (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone know if you can receive an already learnt diy from Pascal? 

Is he like Celeste where you can keep the diy and she can give multiple of them?


----------



## Piggleton (Jul 3, 2020)

Meira said:


> Anyone know if you can receive an already learnt diy from Pascal?
> 
> Is he like Celeste where you can keep the diy and she can give multiple of them?


So I time traveled a little and I got two lamp diys but I didn’t learn them. Not sure if it’s like celeste or not if he will stop giving once learned but can confirm you can get the diy multiple times


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 3, 2020)

Another glitch?
I scared off a  hermit crab that was sitting on those rocks next to the airport.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279191569938042880


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> A few have experienced this already and I did as well. It's a new glitch.


Yes, thank you! I have been having this happen and wondered if it was a new glitch or just me/ something I did (i’v been doing the thought bubble transfer trick w/o the time traveling). Seems harmless, but confusing.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 3, 2020)

My non-findings: Tiger Prawn, Giant Isopod, Horseshoe Crab. Got the other 21 in July. Shall try again tomorrow!


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yes, thank you! I have been having this happen and wondered if it was a new glitch or just me/ something I did (i’v been doing the thought bubble transfer trick w/o the time traveling). Seems harmless, but confusing.



Yeah, it's totally harmless. Just a small little glitch.


----------



## leming (Jul 3, 2020)

I could purchase all colors of the snorkels at Able Sister's! Here's a nice guide of the swimwear colors that are available.


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

I have now caught everything except for that giant clam. Please let me get it soon so I can focus on other things. That is all I need to complete diving for this month


----------



## leming (Jul 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I have now caught everything except for that giant clam. Please let me get it soon so I can focus on other things. That is all I need to complete diving for this month


Do you have a list of the creatures available this month/when to find them?


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

leming said:


> Do you have a list of the creatures available this month/when to find them?



I posted an infographic here. As for southern, I'm not sure what it is.




__





						Summer Update: Wave 1 Is Out! Post Your Findings Here! ~
					

Mabel has no problem stopping my construction work app when I enter the dressing room, but I have to take the wetsuit off myself right in front of her before I can change



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## kemdi (Jul 3, 2020)

I haven't yet read through the whole thread, so I don't know if it was already mentioned: balloons now appear once every 10 minutes instead of once every 5 minutes.

Also, instead of appearing every xx:04 or xx:09 minutes, they appear at xx:00

Edit: after trying a few more times, I think I'm wrong about this. Balloons still spawn at the rate they did before the update.


----------



## Venn (Jul 3, 2020)

kemdi said:


> I haven't yet read through the whole thread, so I don't know if it was already mentioned: balloons now appear once every 10 minutes instead of once every 5 minutes.
> 
> Also, instead of appearing every xx:04 or xx:09 minutes, they appear at xx:00



I'll have to look out for this tomorrow. I wonder why the decrease?

On the brighter side, I finally caught all the July Sea Critters! Took me 283 tries to finally get that Giant Clam!


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't really want to make a thread about this even though it's pretty hilarious BUT, it is also informative.

My friend encountered a game-breaking bug which will literally freeze your character. It has only happened one time, so hopefully this isn't common. 




He found an UFO (or in this case a floating sea critter)

And then he tried to dive for it because.. he's a dummy and he froze in the ocean. I got to watch him drown on my screen. 





He force-quit the game because last time I tried to end session (he froze in the doorway of my Nook's Cranny) it made it worse. Still was a lose-lose situation because we got a reset. We just lost out on few barnacles though, no one caught the crustaceans at this point.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2020)

2 things.

1. It took me *4* scallops today before Pascal showed up. Don't give up!

2. There are differences in the amount of bubbles sea creatures put out in the bubble columns. I got screenshots of three different ones I noticed.

There's a "slow" one where I could get 3 bubbles on the screen at any given time





There's a medium one where I could get 4 bubbles on the screen





And here's one with a lot of bubbles - this was the gigas giant clam. I think I've also seen it on another large shadow size that was either a seaweed or anemone (I didn't catch it lol)





I wonder if maybe it's specific to the species? That could make it a factor to help narrow down what something is without having to catch it, along with the shadow size. I don't _think_ they correlated directly with shadow size, but I need to check again


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 4, 2020)

I think I can officially say today that my love for Animal Crossing surpasses pokemon. This is my first animal crossing game and It is just so much fun... hundreds of hours into the game and still plenty to do and look forward too.
This swimming feature is just fabulous


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 4, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I think I can officially say today that my love for Animal Crossing surpasses pokemon. This is my first animal crossing game and It is just so much fun... hundreds of hours into the game and still plenty to do and look forward too.
> This swimming feature is just fabulous



I feel the same! I never run out of things to do, and there is so much more I can explore and look forward to!


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 4, 2020)

Okay, so after doing some diving, here's a list of bubble columns associated with the creatures that make them! I'll probably update this as I find more creatures.

I also noticed there can be differences in how the bubbles are dispersed (ie whether they all flow up in a mostly straight line or whether they come out in a zigzag shape/appear staggered). In general, the non-moving creatures (barnacles, sea grapes, seaweed, anemones) have straight up-and-down bubble columns - as if them not kicking up sand when you approach wasn't enough of a clue, you can now tell from a distance whether they're worth checking out!

*low output:*
sea grapes
acorn barnacle (these two have straight columns)

moon jellyfish
mussel
sea pineapple
sea star
whelk
sea urchin
pearl oyster
spotted garden eel
sea slug
mantis shrimp
tiger prawn

*medium output:*

scallop
octopus
gazami crab
abalone
slate pencil urchin
horseshoe crab
giant isopod
vampire squid

*high output:*
seaweed
sea anemone (these have straight columns)

gigas giant clam


----------



## minimoon (Jul 4, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1. It took me *4* scallops today before Pascal showed up. Don't give up!
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about this. I think I saw the fast bubbles coming from an anemone. If it's species dependent I think that's a cool addition.
I've never seen any of the big fast creatures 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



Le Ham said:


> Okay, so after doing some diving, here's a list of bubble columns associated with the creatures that make them! I'll probably update this as I find more creatures.
> 
> I also noticed there can be differences in how the bubbles are dispersed (ie whether they all flow up in a mostly straight line or whether they come out in a zigzag shape/appear staggered). In general, the non-moving creatures (barnacles, sea grapes, seaweed, anemones) have straight up-and-down bubble columns - as if them not kicking up sand when you approach wasn't enough of a clue, you can now tell from a distance whether they're worth checking out!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Our resident ACNH marine biologist.


----------



## Aus (Jul 4, 2020)

Was in April to grab some cherry blossom petals and decided to go for a dive. Chased this shadow around for quite awhile before finally pulling this out of the water!! Definitely neatest discovery so far   





I really don't want to donate it to the museum  it looks so cool when placed!





Time to attempt catching another one before going back to July.


----------



## Venn (Jul 4, 2020)

Aus said:


> Was in April to grab some cherry blossom petals and decided to go for a dive. Chased this shadow around for quite awhile before finally pulling this out of the water!! Definitely neatest discovery so far
> 
> View attachment 282629
> 
> ...



That thing looks like it could attack us. Still cool though.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Jul 4, 2020)

Aus said:


> Was in April to grab some cherry blossom petals and decided to go for a dive. Chased this shadow around for quite awhile before finally pulling this out of the water!! Definitely neatest discovery so far
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



oh LORDS its so big! I love that it's not in a container but damn, that's terrifying.

do we know what other crabs are not contained?


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't know if this is new or not but today I had Label's sunglasses in different colours available in Abel's. I've only ever seen purple Label designs before (and from Label herself).


----------



## Aus (Jul 4, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> oh LORDS its so big! I love that it's not in a container but damn, that's terrifying.
> 
> do we know what other crabs are not contained?


I believe the horseshoe crab sits outside the tank and flips over when you ‘touch’ it 
Other than that I’m not too sure!


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 4, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> oh LORDS its so big! I love that it's not in a container but damn, that's terrifying.
> 
> do we know what other crabs are not contained?


This one is still sort of contained, but the snow crab isn't in a normal tank like other sea creatures!
It partially sticks out of a crate of sorts.



Spoiler















patchworkbunny said:


> I don't know if this is new or not but today I had Label's sunglasses in different colours available in Abel's. I've only ever seen purple Label designs before (and from Label herself).


Don't think that's new as I've had them show up in my Able's in a variety of colours.
I believe they start to show up there once you've got the initial item from Label, but could be bad rng that they haven't shown up in the shop for you yet?


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 6, 2020)

Call me crazy but I'm like 99% sure the sound of walking and running on custom designs has been changed and/or made much louder. Does anyone notice this?


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 7, 2020)

You can’t dive under Redd’s boat


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am not sure someone posted here before or not, but now my villagers won't get upset if I talk to them more than 5 times. After the 5th time, they will say something like you don't need to check on them so regularly but still proceed to let you talk to them. Normal villager also said they are here for you whenever you need them...so sweet. 

I am so glad this got improved.  

Edit: I just talked to my snooty villager more than 5 times and she got upset, I am thinking maybe related to their friendship level as my snooty villager is the most recent moved-in villager.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 8, 2020)

Either my RNG is incredible or villagers no longer have a 50/50 chance of giving bells in return for foreign fruit and instead always return a gift, which increases their friendship level


----------

